# RC Switching Operations (update)



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

After a year of experimenting with the 2 battery powered options for remotely controlling the couplers on the loco, freight cars and caboose, I have come to the conclusion that the AirWire/Phoenix systems work best for controlling the loco, loco couplers and switches, while the Kadee system, which allows for a *unique coupler address*, works best for rolling stock.
I once thought that needing two TX’s was a PITA, but found it much easier to use 2 TX’s, one for loco control (including loco couplers) and throwing switches and the other TX for controlling rolling stock couplers.
In my case, this could be 2 AirWire TX’s with the rolling stock having the couplers controlled with an AirWire CONVRTR plus Phoenix Coupler Controller and 14.8V battery or 1 AirWire TX and 1 Kadee TX with the rolling stock having couplers controlled with Kadee #1110 Receivers and a 6V Battery pack.
My preferred method is 1 AirWire TX and 1 Kadee TX.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Neat. I like this. So do each of the cars have an rx and servos in them?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

NIIIIICE!!

JackM


----------



## loco_man4449 (Feb 17, 2014)

That is great. Please upload more videos and provide some more technical information for those us trying to get started.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Loco_man4449 can you be more specific as to what your interested in? Jim


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Jim, thanks for the video, great work!

Being a novice in remote uncoupling matters (vs. the 5-finger approach), I'd like to eventually get on board. I can see the loco uncoupling as a logical extension of the DCC / whatever loco control system. But, for inter-car uncoupling, I don't quite see an end to that. With all respect, I can't quite imagine batteries and an RX in each and every car, at least for me. 

So, my question is, how would you compare the remote-op TX/RX KD system with the age-old magnetic KD system? I haven't used either, but I find both fascinating, at least in theory.

Thanks,
Cliff


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff, with the 2 cars and caboose, I can arrange enough non-remote couplers between the cars to make for interesting operations.
My original switching layout that I took to several shows did use the Kadee magnetics to uncouple. The main difference in operation was the need to position the couplers over the magnets in a very narrow window. As far as the couplers and their mounting issues, the remote couplers are not quite as sensitive to lateral movement.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Jim, sounds like a clever solution. And it sure looks impressive.


----------

